# Beethoven's "Storm" from the 6th symphony, scoring the Battle of Helm's Deep. :)



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Beethoven's "Storm" from the 6th symphony, scoring the Battle of Helm's Deep. *

This was SO much fun to create! You have no idea. I just created it this morning/afternoon. I hope it will be as enjoyable to watch as it was to make!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess making a "real storm" video clip should not be too difficult, either. Correct?

Can you make one for us?


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

powerbooks said:


> I guess making a "real storm" video clip should not be too difficult, either. Correct?
> 
> Can you make one for us?


Well, I'd need footage of a storm. And I don't live in a stormy area.

Was the storm at Helm's Deep not enough for you?


----------

